
Joost Is Now Officially Dead – Assets Acquired By Adconion Media Group - boundlessdreamz
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/24/joost-acquired-adconion/
======
pquerna
I quit Joost to join Cloudkick in August. I was originally working on the P2P
team (working on the code that the whole Skype Lawsuit is about), but after we
changed to flash based, I worked on http based content distribution and the
webapp.

Joost certainly was a ride as an employee at times, there were massive
mistakes in Technology (RDF?, P2P?, server side javascript anyone?), and
Management Team (read the depositions from the closed lawsuits, the Mike as
CEO was making deal to buy Skype while laying off Joost Employees).

I personally saw much more of the faults in content acquisition. Once Hulu
struck deals with most of the major premium content providers, nothing could
compete. And without high quality content, there was nothin you could do on
the site to make up for it

Even today, YouTube is locked out of the content by Hulu.

